# Elddis Nipper Engine - Help please



## Elddisnipper (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me?
I need an engine for a Bedford Elddis nipper 1990 the carbaretta version...
I recently purchased one and its in a bit of a mess - i am looking for a decent replacement engine, or a good value mechanic that can help to refurb the two i have and carry out some body work underneath too...

Is there anyone who can help me?


----------

